# Fans



## mc_ram (Oct 7, 2006)

im wondering if i will need to buy fan guards?
do they usually come with the order?


(i want to order everything in a one-er, to save delivery charges -yes, im cheap)


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

It depends what company you get them from. Have you a link to the product and we will see if they supply guards?


----------



## mc_ram (Oct 7, 2006)

coolermaster


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

What type?? They sell alot of fans and it will be hard to guess which ones come with grilles or not.


----------



## mc_ram (Oct 7, 2006)

sorry,

http://www.coolermaster-europe.com/index.php?LT=uk&Language_s=15&url_place=product_list&p_class=1496


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks like they dont.

This appears to be the packing of the item:

http://www.coolermaster-europe.com/product_common_images/c1e53e5baa3790b4b55ce854d0a8b72a.jpg

A guard is only about 99p from most shops


----------



## mc_ram (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks, should of worked out myself, cheers


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

No problem. Always happy to help.


----------

